# Succsess stories with another miracle please :)



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls.

Just wondering if theres anyone out there who were lucky enough to get succsess with another miracle? 

Im doing ICSI so would be greatful if there are more miracles from ICSI  Hope Ive worded this ok? I know what Im like lol  

Cheers! 

Vicks xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Vicks,

Yip I was fortunate enough to have 2 successful ICSI's, first in 2004 resulting in DD born in April 2005 and next ICSI in October 2006 and I'm currently 32wks pregnant with twins.  If you join the another miracles thread there's quite a few of us who've been successful again or are just waiting to start treatment.

Best of luck to you and DH.

Julie


----------

